
SecureDrop Documentation - saycheese
https://docs.securedrop.org/en/stable/
======
saycheese
Documentation contains a lot of operational security recommendations even down
to hardware recommendations.

PDF of the docs maybe found in the menu; here's a link too:
[https://media.readthedocs.org/pdf/securedrop/stable/securedr...](https://media.readthedocs.org/pdf/securedrop/stable/securedrop.pdf)

